# Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1 vs. Audiobahn ALUM12Q



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

what is your opinion on these two subs based on sound quality?


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

id say go with the infinity,very good sound quality,nice tight bass,very good quality,i myself have a kappa 12 (green cone) and i am very happy with it,wouldve got the perfect but crutchfield was outta stock,didnt want to wait,but i really dont regret it,the only one i like better was a cerwin-vega i used to have ,cant really comment on the audiobahn,never herad one,company seemed like a fad to me(imo)hope this helps


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Get the perfect.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Go for the Perfects...


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Quepias said:


> Go for the Perfects...


so which one did you decide?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hah, I don't think he could have possibly picked 2 drivers that are more different

These are completely opposite ends of the spectrum, and built for completely different reasons.
Nothing made by Audiobahn is built for SQ and nothing made by Infinity is built for SPL


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Word. Audiobahn is great if you want to be just plain loud. But they sound _terrible_. Infinity subs are very accurate for their pricerange, but are pretty quiet.


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

samo said:


> Word. Audiobahn is great if you want to be just plain loud. But they sound _terrible_. Infinity subs are very accurate for their pricerange, but are pretty quiet.



For this reason I say ADIRE! Of course they're expensive, but it's all for a reason.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Falkon said:


> For this reason I say ADIRE! Of course they're expensive, but it's all for a reason.


What about MB Quart, Xant, and Kenwood subs? 

I have Kenwood bandpass subs, I think they are pretty accurate, not that loud of course, but good enough for me.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good SQ Subs:

Elemental Designs e10a or e12a
Adire Audio brahma
Image Dynamics IDMAX


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Jus installed a single kappa perfect 12.1. Me = 

I would say my top sub selections would be the perfect 12.1 or the Xtant for SQ.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Lucino200sx said:


> What about MB Quart, Xant, and Kenwood subs?



MB Quart - never heard them
Xtant - decent but there's better
Kenwood - mainstream, overpriced, etc

Look at Punkrocka436's post for some good SQ subs, and I'll add the SI Magnum D2 and any O or A series by eD to it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what are opinions on the ECLIPSE ALUMINUMS ?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The eclipse alums are good, expensive but good


----------



## Falkon (Nov 17, 2003)

Lucino200sx said:


> What about MB Quart, Xant, and Kenwood subs?
> 
> I have Kenwood bandpass subs, I think they are pretty accurate, not that loud of course, but good enough for me.


I know for a fact my friend's single 10" brahma beats another friend's 3 xtant 12" in spl and sql.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

man, if I were to do it over, first I would get a headunit that has sub control in it, and i would have done more research before I have put in my Kenwood subs, they are just too heavy and I'd rather have a 12" seal box in my trunk. So, if anyone wants to make me an offer for my Kenwood dual bandpass subs feel free, I want a Kicker. I'm in Jersey.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

haha, it's amazing what reading up on a car audio forum will make you do. One minute you think you're happy, the next minute you're about to spend $400 to upgrade. It's a disease I tell you


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

god this thread is old...


----------

